# Squatting in the five boroughs? NYC..



## tobepxt (Mar 11, 2013)

I'm going to be headed to New York City at the end of April, and although I've been twice now I never needed to find my own place to squat. (First time I was staying at Zuccotti (OWS) second time I was staying on a friends sofa in Bushwick). This time I dont know where I'll be staying.
In most cities its not hard to find an empty building worth staying in, but NYC is different. what neighborhoods would you recommend looking around in?
Building or camping I dont really care just as long as its walking distance to a train or bus.....


----------



## daveycrockett (Mar 12, 2013)

i might know a spot around the outskirts but you have to be able to handle your liquor this time! let me know.


----------



## tobepxt (Mar 12, 2013)

daveycrockett said:


> i might know a spot around the outskirts but you have to be able to handle your liquor this time! let me know.


haha fuck you...

alright though. message me some details about this place.


----------



## tobepxt (Apr 12, 2013)

bumping because I'll be arriving on the 28th..
still trying to figure out where ill be sleeping..
like i said i got no problem sleeping in some bushes somewhere.. but it'd be nice to have some ideas on were to start looking..


----------



## finn (Apr 12, 2013)

I've slept in central park before, I hid myself in some brambly bushes, since people don't expect to find you there, and more importantly are not going to stumble and fall on you, since getting to you will take some effort.


----------



## p4r4d0x (Apr 12, 2013)

Occupy has contacts and resources.


----------



## travellady22 (Oct 14, 2013)

Hey I'm not shore if your still in the ny, but I usually sleep in the day time in parks like Bryant Park, 14 street Union Square, or on 23st. Sometimes I sleep on Beaches like Coney Island or private beaches in nice neighborhood. hope these help....


----------



## tobepxt (Oct 22, 2013)

thanks. I've found a place to stay for a while. I'm thinking of taking a backpack out of the city for a few weeks.. been around buildings too much lately.


----------

